# Coping inside corners on base molding



## BP-MI (Jan 2, 2016)

Just had new flooring put in the first floor of my house and decided to replace all the base molding while we're at it. I'd like to do cope the inside joints on the baseboard as the baseboards have a very detailed profile and I'd like the finish to be nice and tight without having caulk/fill gaps. 

Stupid question, do you have to measure extra length on your workpiece for the material you cut out with the coping saw?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

You can loose a tiny bit of length depending on the profile. It’s best to cope your your piece, then cut the opposite end of the trim to fit.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wall to wall I add a little to make it really tight but from door trim to wall maybe just a hair long. Bed the mold at the wall first, to keep from breaking the tip of the cope off. Then nail from the door trim back to the wall. If you cut it too tight it will crowd the door trim and close the joint on the door or push your door trim margin off.


----------

